# NE GA foot bound waterfowling



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2012)

Can anybody shoot me some details on places to hunt waterfowl walk in or foot bound in NE GA?  Public or private?  Thanks!  --Kyle


----------



## Robk (Oct 3, 2012)

op2:op2:


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Robk said:


> op2:op2:



Yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2012)

You`re best bet is to get out there and do some scoutin`.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 3, 2012)

Gps coordinates 34.5003608, -91.5526501
 29.3 N latitude, and 89.28 W longitude.
50°14â€²43â€³N 99°50â€²34â€³Wï»¿ 


JUST A FEW TO GET YOU STARTED, AS A MATTER OF FACT THAT LAST ONE I AM HEADING THERE IN A FEW DAYS, HOP ON THE PLANE WITH ME AND EXPERIENCE SOME HARD CORE WATERFOWLING
AS FAR AS NE GA, PM ME WHEN THE SEASON COMES IN HERE, YOUR PRETTY CLOSE TO ME AND WE WILL SEE WHAT WE CAN SET YOU UP ON, TRUE DUCK HUNTING IS IN THE WEST THOUGH


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Too bad you ain't closest Preston or you could hunt with me some. public and private land. the best thing to do is find someone in your area that duck hunts to take you along and show you the ropes. maybe someone on here is close to you that's willing to let you tag along. even these professional hunters on here had to be shown or taught all about waterfowl hunting one time in there life believe it or not. so before y'all start ragging the guy how about try and helping! you were once new to the sport as was I.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Oct 3, 2012)

*closer to Preston


----------



## Mark K (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, I was a noob once too. BUT, I didn't get on an internet forum and ask for someone to tell me where to go. I got out and scouted. I might have asked what kind of area's I need to look for but never asked where is your spot!! If the internet can be used to mooch off of someone then it can be used to locate possible duck hunting spots!! What is it with kids now-a-days?? Instant gratification is for the movies!!! 

Take me to your public hunting grounds and they'll definitely be public then. Show me your private land and you'll possibly be outbid next year. Oh yeah, before you say it, money TALKS!!!


----------



## Mark K (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a better way of asking:

Hey guys I'm new to the sport of waterfowling but got the bug bad!! I'm in NE Ga and would be willing to help anyone out with gas or work if anyone ever needs a hunting partner. I don't have anywhere to go as of now, but I've been out scouting and knocking on doors. Any help would be appreciated and maybe one day I can return the favor!


----------



## Vmarsh (Oct 3, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Yep, I was a noob once too. BUT, I didn't get on an internet forum and ask for someone to tell me where to go. I got out and scouted. I might have asked what kind of area's I need to look for but never asked where is your spot!! If the internet can be used to mooch off of someone then it can be used to locate possible duck hunting spots!! What is it with kids now-a-days?? Instant gratification is for the movies!!!
> 
> Take me to your public hunting grounds and they'll definitely be public then. Show me your private land and you'll possibly be outbid next year. Oh yeah, before you say it, money TALKS!!!



This. ^^^

To the OP: go to "gohuntgeorgia.com" and start researching. Make some phone calls, print some maps, burn some fuel and stomp some trails.


----------



## chadf (Oct 3, 2012)

I can show ya a few places, if I get a chance to get out there.
U ain't to far from me.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, this is bound to work out well.


----------



## trophyslayer (Oct 3, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Here's a better way of asking:
> 
> Hey guys I'm new to the sport of waterfowling but got the bug bad!! I'm in NE Ga and would be willing to help anyone out with gas or work if anyone ever needs a hunting partner. I don't have anywhere to go as of now, but I've been out scouting and knocking on doors. Any help would be appreciated and maybe one day I can return the favor!



This ^^^ 

I would be happy to take you to the wood duck hole a time or two but it aint worth a 3 hour drive i can tell you that for sure. I'll pm you.


----------



## tpecho (Oct 3, 2012)

Were you from in  NE Ga?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess I should say...thanks?  I know to do my own scouting.  I joined the forum last November to learn about bear hunting, and this year have already killed a bear due to an entire YEAR of scouting. I don't want to hunt from a boat, strictly on foot.  My spot from last year got bought by county government and so I can no longer hunt it because it is being developed. Mark K, let me make a point to you.  I did ask directly for spots.  Some people are secretive about their spots, but other spots are well known.  For instance, someone recently asked in the fly fishing forum about brook trout streams, which are usually kept under wraps.  I openly directed him to a stream because this one in particular is very well known to the public.  I dont fish there and so it doesnt affect my fishing.  So I DID knowingly and purposfully ask that question.  If you don't want to give up your "spot", then don't, because I didn't ask for it.  And secondly, I'm a decorated combat veteran having spent MORE THAN two years of my life conducting full spectrum combat operations as a U.S.Army Infantryman, and volunteered for every deployment.  I'm a grown man, and you may want to be a little more selective about who you refer to as a.....how did you put it.....oh yeah....."kid".


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2012)

And those of you gentlemen who offered to help, my upmost gratitude to you.   "If you ask for a mountain, you might het a molehill".  Isn't that how the saying goes?  You never know until you ask!


----------



## Mark K (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your service. Now be all you can be and find some spots to duck hunt without sounding like a kid!! 

gohuntga.com - the best spot for ya!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> I openly directed him to a stream because this one in particular is very well known to the public.  I dont fish there and so it doesnt affect my fishing.



just sayin' but thats even worse to me than giving up one of your spots. "well i dont fish there so i dont care if thousands on GON read it and go there...".


----------



## ThunderRoad (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> For instance, someone recently asked in the fly fishing forum about brook trout streams, which are usually kept under wraps.  I openly directed him to a stream because this one in particular is very well known to the public.  I dont fish there and so it doesnt affect my fishing.



Asking a duck hunter where to hunt ducks directly affects their hunting. If you ask fishermen where they have seen ducks while fishing, than your example makes sense.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2012)

Turkey Trax....that's why I said PM me info.  So "thousands of GON readers" won't read it.


----------



## trophyslayer (Oct 3, 2012)

Kyle, your not gonna sway anybody's opinions on here about spots... trust me... there is about 100 threads just like this one. Use what i told you in the PM and try to find some local folks. The example that mark gave on how to ask is spot on perfect so just try to build on that... If you are ever in middle ga pm me and i will be happy to take you on a weekday hunt.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2012)

I know Trophy Slayer, I know.  I appreciate your imput.  Suggestions are welcome.  Thanks guys, all who replied.


----------



## chadf (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> I guess I should say...thanks?  I know to do my own scouting.  I joined the forum last November to learn about bear hunting, and this year have already killed a bear due to an entire YEAR of scouting. I don't want to hunt from a boat, strictly on foot.  My spot from last year got bought by county government and so I can no longer hunt it because it is being developed. Mark K, let me make a point to you.  I did ask directly for spots.  Some people are secretive about their spots, but other spots are well known.  For instance, someone recently asked in the fly fishing forum about brook trout streams, which are usually kept under wraps.  I openly directed him to a stream because this one in particular is very well known to the public.  I dont fish there and so it doesnt affect my fishing.  So I DID knowingly and purposfully ask that question.  If you don't want to give up your "spot", then don't, because I didn't ask for it.  And secondly, I'm a decorated combat veteran having spent MORE THAN two years of my life conducting full spectrum combat operations as a U.S.Army Infantryman, and volunteered for every deployment.  I'm a grown man, and you may want to be a little more selective about who you refer to as a.....how did you put it.....oh yeah....."kid".



Pretty sure I offered to show u a place or few.........
Never mind then.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> Turkey Trax....that's why I said PM me info.  So "thousands of GON readers" won't read it.



Sorry. I stand corrected.  didn't read it thorough enough.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Oct 3, 2012)

Sandy Creek is public in Athens


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, chadf!  I apologize.  Yes indeed, I'd love to team up.  All my dekes got stolen last year, so I'm working on getting some used ones so I can contribute to a spread!


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> I did ask directly for spots.  Some people are secretive about their spots, but other spots are well known.  For instance, someone recently asked in the fly fishing forum about brook trout streams, which are usually kept under wraps.  I openly directed him to a stream because this one in particular is very well known to the public.  I dont fish there and so it doesnt affect my fishing.  So I DID knowingly and purposfully ask that question.  If you don't want to give up your "spot", then don't, because I didn't ask for it.



Most duck hunters have many spots. I am not going to give up any spot that I know might have ducks because I don't want the competition if I decide to hunt it one day.


----------



## Folsom (Oct 3, 2012)

Show someone how to scout and they will kill ducks for a lifetime, show someone a spot and they will kill ducks until that spot is dried up.

BTW- Thanks for your service!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 3, 2012)

Tough audience brother, hope the locations helped you out, I don't hunt them any more.

BTW, conservation ended opening day


----------



## ThunderRoad (Oct 3, 2012)

Folsom said:


> Show someone how to scout and they will kill ducks for a lifetime, show someone a spot and they will kill ducks until that spot is dried up.
> 
> BTW- Thanks for your service!



Instant classic.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 3, 2012)

BTW Kyle, your not the only combat Vet here. Some just don't feel that resumes have to be posted when talking hunting. The person in your avatar looks like a kid and when you start asking for spots, well that's what a kid would do as well. Once again thanks for your decorated service and if your ever down in south Ga I'll definitely put you on some ducks. 




_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## BFifer (Oct 3, 2012)

I've hesitated to respond to these types of blasts of posts, but it's getting old.

If someone wants to ask for spots, why not? You don't have to respond, right?

How many of you enjoy hunting alone in your duck blind? Why not redirect your negative scolding posts into a more productive one... invite the guy on a hunt, teach him what you know and learn something from him. I've found it to be a far more productive route with far less keystrokes! Interestingly enough, I have found that the blasting typically comes from a handful of individuals who have some deep resentment toward guys who ask for some guidance to get started. 

We're losing TONS of hunters these days due to lazyboys, game cubes and families who have little time or take little time to develop these fundamental interests that are pivotal to a good life, in my opinion. If we want to preserve the monumental institution of hunting that's brought us all so much good, we have to help get some guys started so they gather momentum and join in the fun. What if your response keeps this guy from chasing ducks this season or his inability to find a decent spot discourages his interest in duck hunting in GA when he may not be able to afford to ride to Miss or Ark. I suppose you could say, well he simply didn't try hard enough... well some just need a nudge. Can we not shut it down?

PM sent to you Killer Kyle. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2012)

Mark, I am very aware I am not the only vet on here.  I'm only one of a great percentage on here.  I've had the pleasure of meeting tons, and I ran hog dogs with a guy on here who has over 20 years of service, and is a retired firld artillery 1SG.  My point wasn't to boist my resume.  My point was solely that before someone on the forum is hasty to brandish a condescending word, they must consider their audience.  Calling someone a kid who clearly is not a kid is offensive, and unwarranted.  My point is this:  that if a person wishes to inform me of a spot to hunt, and welcomes me to hunt with them, that is their perogative.  I'm not looking for someones super secret honey hole, I was just asking if someone could direct me to a place, any place, to hunt.  If a person feels free to share their spot, then I will gladly hunt there.  I openly asked about a place to hunt.  If you don't want to share a spot, then by all means don't.  I wasn't asking for YOUR  secret spot, I was asking for a spot someone was WILLING TO SHARE.  That said, I got the info I was looking for, and require nothing further.  The advice I have received is ample.  Thanks you.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2012)

BFifer, I appreciate your encouragement.  I took another forum member to my bear spot last Tuesday.  He is a seasoned bear vet, and will attest, there was no shortage of effort that went into my scouting.  I'm bear hunting in some of the most unforgiving mountain terrain GA has to offer, and have been scouting since the end of last waterfowl season twice monthly.  I asked for help in haste because all of my efforts have been directed towards bear hunting, and I've not had the time I'd like to scout for the other huntable species I like.  My main spot was purchased by a county government recently without my knowing, and I was in a time crunch to find a place by the second split.  Thanks for the cooperation.  Thanks to you other gents as well.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 4, 2012)

Get you a hand held GPS come to Newnan the fri before thanksgiving, pack for a 5 day hunt. Bring money for fuel and room and I will show you more spots than you can shake a stick at. We WILL be back for Thanksgiving no matter how good the huntin is.  All public but not in GA


----------



## vrooom (Oct 4, 2012)

Its like propositioning every woman in the bar.  Its not cool, its cheap,  and many will be offended.  But eventually the law of averages rules out and you score.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 4, 2012)

Or is it a hail mary, which is a strategic farshot that often results in touchdowns?  Perception is reality my friend.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 4, 2012)

BF, I did give him advice. I even gave him a better way of asking the question. He ignored it. He never asked to go hunting, which many here (myself included) volunteered to take him on. He asked for spots!! To be honest I could care less if he wants to duckhunt or not. I was raised if you want something bad enough then you'll find a way!! I'm sure if you were a teacher he'd get an "A" just for signing his name at the top of the paper, even though he never did the homework. BTW, go and pull up all of his prior threads. All he does is ask for places and what can you tell me about this place. And this isn't his first duck hunt. He's been duck hunting he just wants a new place to duck hunt!!! 

KK, again, thanks for your service. And if your ever in south Georgia and want to duckhunt, then look me up. BTW, look up statistics on Hail Mary's - Not to good!!

Oh yeah, I don't have a boat either! All on foot with Topo maps and GPS and knocking on doors!!


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Get you a hand held GPS come to Newnan the fri before thanksgiving, pack for a 5 day hunt. Bring money for fuel and room and I will show you more spots than you can shake a stick at. We WILL be back for Thanksgiving no matter how good the huntin is.  All public but not in GA





This is a for real offer my friend.  gps is optional in case you want to mark some spots.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 4, 2012)

Mark, I hate to do this on an open forum....I really do.  I'm going to have to make a complete liar out of you.  Here below, I am posting my thread history for all on this forum to read.  They can see for themselves that I have never, not ever once asked for a person's spot.  What you just said was an outright lie, and I hope everyone on tis thread reads every single one of my posts to prove you have lied.  Your irrational behavior discredits you sir.  I also didnot ignore the people who have offered for me to tag along, they harbor the true sportsmans spirit and I respect that.  You cannot insult me then expect me to hunt with you.  Your offer is heard, but I decline.  I have only asked for spots that people are WILLING to share.  If you fail to interpret that correctly, then that is on you.          GADucker, I appreciate your offer, and Im looking at my available vacation days to see if I can follow you out there for a day or two.  Kind of you to offer!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 4, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=11439116&pp=25


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Killer Kyle some people on here get really brave and think they can talk to people any kind of way because they are safe behind there computer screen. Mark k is only trying to bully you around cause he knows y'all will never meet. so that being said ignore his ignorance and keep on what your doin bud!


----------



## tpecho (Oct 4, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Instant classic.



This guy....


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 4, 2012)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> Killer Kyle some people on here get really brave and think they can talk to people any kind of way because they are safe behind there computer screen. Mark k is only trying to bully you around cause he knows y'all will never meet. so that being said ignore his ignorance and keep on what your doin bud!



i dont think anyone has said anything to him that would elicit violence if they were in person have they?

if someone i dont know asked me in person where's a good place to walk in and kill ducks, in person i would tell him the same thing. "Get out and scout and find some spots."

thats all anyone has said isnt it?


----------



## Robk (Oct 4, 2012)

www.flashearth.com  Great way to look for promising areas and then burn some gas


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 4, 2012)

Robk said:


> www.flashearth.com  Great way to look for promising areas and then burn some gas



stop hiding behind a computer and being mean Rob.


----------



## Robk (Oct 4, 2012)

Turkey Trax,  I had to move 1300 miles to find unmolested waters to duck hunt on.  Too many folks there,  figured I'd move up here to maine where the birds are slower and stupid from laying around all summer.  Found a 10,000 acre lake that there was only 3 other guys ducking on it last year.  My offer is to anyone that want's to make the drive that I'll put you on the birds up here.  so far only 3 others have decided to join me.  Just bring grits(stuff they call grits up here is like wall grout).  Driving 200 miles one way tomorrow morning to take my daughters hunting up north in the big woods.  then monday I've got to be back home so I can meet up for a morning in the blind with a friend flying in from Buffalo NY.  Be good to hear a georgia accent again.


----------



## little rascal (Oct 4, 2012)

*First off*

Thank you Kyle for your serving above and beyond and duties for our Country! Second, I don't know just how NE georgia you are? If you can slide a little west towards Alabama, or a little north towards the TN river valley. There are Ducks up there, they don't quite congregate nicely in Georgia unless you go to the Jewel or the Coast, and if you go east you will - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - off GsuRugger if you beat him to his spot! So best advice is head west young man! I would take you on a trip myself, but I am making it up as I go, and not doing nowhere near the trips I used to make to Bama. I am broke, fuel is costly, I will probably deer hunt some and not get much duck hunting in this year as I usually do. If you need , I can be more specific and set you out on a quest.
Congratulations on the Bear hunting thing, we know that ain't easy stuff, if it , everybody would be tagging a bear.
Again, thanks for defending our Country and what's left of our Freedom.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 4, 2012)

Folsom said:


> Show someone how to scout and they will kill ducks for a lifetime, show someone a spot and they will kill ducks until that spot is dried up.
> 
> BTW- Thanks for your service!





Did he make that up or copy it from some where.   Either way thats goin in my sig line.     Dang its to long. Oh well thats a classic.


----------



## Folsom (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Did he make that up or copy it from some where.   Either way thats goin in my sig line.     Dang its to long. Oh well thats a classic.



Came strait from the heart!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 4, 2012)

Robk said:


> Turkey Trax,  I had to move 1300 miles to find unmolested waters to duck hunt on.  Too many folks there,  figured I'd move up here to maine where the birds are slower and stupid from laying around all summer.  Found a 10,000 acre lake that there was only 3 other guys ducking on it last year.  My offer is to anyone that want's to make the drive that I'll put you on the birds up here.  so far only 3 others have decided to join me.  Just bring grits(stuff they call grits up here is like wall grout).  Driving 200 miles one way tomorrow morning to take my daughters hunting up north in the big woods.  then monday I've got to be back home so I can meet up for a morning in the blind with a friend flying in from Buffalo NY.  Be good to hear a georgia accent again.



i spent around a month in Maine in 1992. I thru hiked the Appalachian Trail and started in Maine. It was absolutely some of the most beautiful country ive ever seen. I loved it.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 4, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> i spent around a month in Maine in 1992. I thru hiked the Appalachian Trail and started in Maine. It was absolutely some of the most beautiful country ive ever seen. I loved it.



planning my thru hike for 2014. i was gonna do it this coming summer but i graduate next december so i figured it would be best to wait the one more year.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 4, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> planning my thru hike for 2014. i was gonna do it this coming summer but i graduate next december so i figured it would be best to wait the one more year.



i did it the summer after i graduated high school. great 6 months of my life.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 5, 2012)

KK, don't call me sir!! I work for a living!!

And whatever? What can you tell me about this spot, or that spot, or your spot?? Just reading titles. But it's ok, I'm a grown man and I find my own spots!!

Again, quit whining on the computer, get over yourself, and find some ducks!! You've got a little over a month, get scouting. Or take all these kind people up on their offers and hunt as much as you can with everyone that's offered. That should get you through the first split. Good luck. 

DSForeman, ignornace??? I kill ducks. I find my own ducks. I'm not hiding anywhere. I'm right here in Sylvester,Ga. I even volunteered to take the person. What more can I offer, except GPS coordinates? But, I've wroked to hard to find my spots to give them up to a stranger on the internet. Good luck, I hope y'all can meet up and kill your limits everytime. Send the rest just a little south of you!!


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dang guys... Lol


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 5, 2012)

Mark, I don't know if you are purposefully fabricating false statements, or what, but go back and look at my posts.  There literally isn't a single post talking about spots anywhere in all of the threads and posts I have made.  There is a thread asking what fish species are in the Tugaloo River, one post asking about the road repair conditions of wildcat creek, and one in the fly fishing forum asking if it was worth fishing bear den creek or if I should pick one of the plethora of other streams in the area.  What on earth are you reading?  And remember, when you point a finger at a whiner, you've got three pointing right back at you. Thats where all this dissent began.  Like I said, some generous people on here have not only offered to let me tag along, they have also given me the tools on how to properly conduct my own scouting.  That's all I need. Thanks for the input guys all of you.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 5, 2012)

Mark, I don't know if you are purposefully fabricating false statements, or what, but go back and look at my posts.  There literally isn't a single post talking about spots anywhere in all of the threads and posts I have made.  There is a thread asking what fish species are in the Tugaloo River, one post asking about the road repair conditions of wildcat creek, and one in the fly fishing forum asking if it was worth fishing bear den creek or if I should pick one of the plethora of other streams in the area.  What on earth are you reading?  And remember, when you point a finger at a whiner, you've got three pointing right back at you. Thats where all this dissent began.  Like I said, some generous people on here have not only offered to let me tag along, they have also given me the tools on how to properly conduct my own scouting.  That's all I need. Thanks for the input guys all of you.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 5, 2012)

You win!!!

Have a good weekend!!

I am curious though, your spot that you lost, how did you find it???


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 5, 2012)

Got permission from the land owner.  I knew his son, and the property was covered in hogs, so he asked me to come hunt them last November and also said if I'd build a permanent corral trap that I could trap all the hogs and keep them.  When I came to the property and saw the marsh, I asked if it'd be ok to duck hunt the mornings since I'd be out all night hog hunting anyway, and he said it was perfectly fine.  I had never duck hunted till the second split of last year.  Duck hunting had never appealed to me before but I thought "well this property has lots of woodies and mallards, so why not give it a try".  I just told a friend the other day that duck hunting has become the most fun hunting of all the types in my opinion.  The land has since been purchased to be developed into an outdoor education park with walking trails, outdoor classrooms, and a bird (mostly waterfowl) observation pavilion.  It is currentlh in the process of being developed, but has been put on hold for a while because the recent storm that came through dumped too much rain and made it too wet to get any work done which....for a waterfowler....is just fine.  I only hunted that spot maybe ten times during the second split and killed a few woodies and mallards.  I could have limited out just about every single trip if I knew how to shoot straight!  Haha.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 5, 2012)

You would be amazed at what you can find if you just ask, have a nice demenor and a little personality


----------



## Mark K (Oct 6, 2012)

For Gods sake don't try turkey hunting. It's just as addictive!! If your ever down South shoot me a message. I'll put you on Turkey's or ducks!! We have more freaking Teal now than we did during early season!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Triple BB (Oct 6, 2012)

all these grown men arguing on a public forum....wow


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2012)

Mark K said:


> For Gods sake don't try turkey hunting. It's just as addictive!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



Or crack either!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 6, 2012)

Triple BB, somebody's gotta keep you folks entertained!  Mark, took my first mountain bird this year!  Love those thunderchickens!


----------

